# Show and shine?



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

There may be a show and shine event coming up in the Monaghan area, dates to be confirmed, thinking of either Sun 3rd Aug or mon the 4th of Aug? Would any one be up for it? Prizes to be won, but nothing to big, looking for No's at the min?
PM me if interested, Thanks Paul..


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

am interested and will know a couple of others interested too 

Craigrx8+3ish


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

you would need alot more details before anyone would seriously think about commiting themselves to it man


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

as above i'd need confirmation of dates, as it may interfere with a respray i have booked


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok, I've just got the details for this show and shine, the date is going to be on Sunday the 24TH of august, and the venue will be at the rally school Ireland in Scotstown Monaghan. 

What is going to happen is an open day with some car clubs like BMW owners club and Porsche owners club, a Show and shine and a display of the top 10 drift cars in the country, and all the cars that the school are using.

I don’t know what the story will be regarding the prizes as its going to be for charity but I was told there would be something, now the problem that I’ve got at the min is I was to be a judge of the show and shine cars but I’m going to be out of the country on the day of the event, so I’m looking for someone that would be interested in being Simon Cowell for a day (we all want to do it…), any takers? 

The cars would be parked around the track and people would be able to walk the track and see all your mint motors, they also have a figure 8 track and will have a drift demonstration happening.

It should be great day for all, from the old to the young, so get your names in for it ASAP.

Paul.


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi all, just a reminder this will be happening this weekend, weather permitting. So far it's looking like it will be a good turn out.


----------

